# Các tiêu chí đánh giá sản phẩm dưỡng da tốt



## thuypham (28/6/18)

*Lựa chọn kem dưỡng tốt cho da là một trong những điều kiện tiên quyết để có một làn da khỏe đẹp và chống lão hóa từ sớm cho da.*

Lựa chọn kem dưỡng tốt cho da là một trong những điều kiện tiên quyết để có một làn da khỏe đẹp và chống lão hóa từ sớm cho da. Chắc hẳn không chị em nào là không biết về tầm quan trọng của các loại kem dưỡng, tuy nhiên chọn loại kem dưỡng nào tốt thì không phải ai cũng biết, dưới đây PMShop sẽ gợi ý cho bạn những cách để chọn kem dưỡng “chuẩn” cho da:

*1. THƯƠNG HIỆU*
Đây là dấu hiệu dễ nhận biết nhất, đặc biệt cho những ai không quá rành về thành phần thì cứ chọn những hãng có tên tuổi uy tín mà mua chứ đừng ham của lạ nếu không biết rõ nguồn gốc cũng như thông tin về sản phẩm.



​
Tất nhiên không phải cứ thuộc thương hiệu nổi tiếng thì sản phẩm 100% sẽ tốt và phù hợp với chúng ta, nhưng ít nhất chị em cũng sẽ không quan ngại sản phẩm sẽ chứa các thành phần vượt quá nồng độ hay thành phần độc hại không cho phép có mặt trong sản phẩm.



​
*PMshop gợi ý cho bạn một vài thương hiệu mỹ phẩm uy tín hiện nay:*

Cao cấp: Ohui, Sum37, The History Of Whoo, Murad, Lancôm, Shiseido, SKii, Estee Lauder, Clarins, Shu Uemura, Kiehl’s,..
Trung cấp đến bình dân: Laneige, Innisfree, Cerave, Timeless, Hada Labo, The Body Shop, The Face Shop, Bioderma, Avene, Vichy, La Roche Posay, Simple, Cetaphil, Neutrogena, Garnier, ..


​
*2. BAO BÌ*
*Một số những nguyên tắc về bao bì để đánh giá sản phẩm tốt*

*Thứ nhất:* Đối với những sản phẩm đặc trị, serum, có chứa Vitamin C chẳng hạn, thì bao bì nên có màu tối để hạn chế sự tiếp xúc ánh nắng mặt trời gây nên tình trạng oxy hóa



​
*Thứ hai*: Ưu tiên bao bì thủy tinh so với bao bì nhựa



​
*Thứ ba:* Nên chọn kem dưỡng có bao bì dạng Pump, ống nhỏ, dạng tuýp thay vì dạng hũ, nếu dạng hũ nên dùng que lấy sản phẩm bên trong để tránh tình trạng mất vệ sinh sản phẩm



​
*3. THÀNH PHẦN*
* Nguyên tắc đọc thành phần: Thường những thành phần có nồng độ cao hơn sẽ xếp đầu bảng thành phần. Nên lưu ý 10 chất đầu tiên có mặt trong bảng thành phần vì đây chính là những thành phần chủ chốt trong sản phẩm



​
* Các thành phần tốt mà các sản phẩm nên có:

Một số chất *dưỡng ẩm* như Hyaluronic Acid, Glycerin, Aloe Vera, Squalane, Các loại dầu dưỡng, Urea…



​
Dưỡng trắng sẽ có Arbutin, Vitamin C, B3, Tranexamic acid,…

*4. REVIEW*
Chị em nên tham khảo sản phẩm thông qua các bài review để xem có hợp với tình trạng da mình không nhé !



​
Sau tất cả các bạn sẽ phải thử sản phẩm lên da mình, có nhiều sản phẩm sẽ hiệu quả ngay tức thì nhưng có những sản phẩm cần có thời gian dài.

Sản phẩm làm sạch sẽ thấy hiệu quả ngay tức thì sau khi rửa hoặc tối đa là 5 phút
Sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm từ 1 ngày cho đến 1 tuần
Trị mụn là 3-4 ngày
Chống lão hóa, dưỡng trắng, trị thâm sẽ từ 1-3 tháng
Kem chống nắng nếu không dùng sẽ thấy hậu quả rõ rệt nhưng nếu bạn dùng thường xuyên thì sẽ không thấy rõ, chỉ biết rằng bạn của 10 năm sau chắc chắn sẽ cảm ơn bạn của bây giờ rất nhiều.


​
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

